# Shin guards



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

There’s been a lot of discussion about knee pads. But my problem is that at 70 y/o, my skin is thin and bruises easily. Some of the Singletrack I ride is very narrow with briars and branches leaving me bloody after a ride. I was thinking of wearing a soccer type guard. Anyone else do this? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

Why not shin guards specifically made for mountain biking?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

At any soccer store/ sports store you can buy these really thin shin socks and these little plastic shin guards, the whole set-up will cost you about 15 bucks, it's not very hot and I wear them every time I go out. They work perfectly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## leaguerider (Sep 6, 2010)

I wear soccer shin guards to help protect against pedal strikes.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Road exclusively clipless for something like 18 years before going to flats two years ago. I wore tall black socks to hide the damage and blood. It took about 2 years to get the hang of not regularly shredding my shins and calves.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

I have some Troy Lee knee sleeves pretty comfortable and light weight. I think I will wear when go to Moab but haven't been using much around here yet(PNW)


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Yalerider said:


> I have some Troy Lee knee sleeves pretty comfortable and light weight. I think I will wear when go to Moab but haven't been using much around here yet(PNW)


How far down on the shin do they come?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gratefulron (Sep 20, 2016)

I have a pair of the Lizard Skins brand and they work pretty well. i used them more when i was just switching from clipless to flats, still sometimes use them. Those pedals can get really mean and angry when your foot comes off!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Suns_PSD said:


> At any soccer store/ sports store you can buy these really thin shin socks and these little plastic shin guards, the whole set-up will cost you about 15 bucks, it's not very hot and I wear them every time I go out. They work perfectly.


this. learned it when riding remote trails in the sonoran desert.


----------

